# Painted brick fireplace



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

So I have this large fireplace coming up and it's painted brick. Removing all of the paint is not an option. I plan of wire brushing it and skimming it with a premium thinset. Also, would brushing something like self leveling primer over the brick first help?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

How about Eco Prim Grip?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

or pin expanded lath to it and render it with hot mud.

or eco prim it and hotmud to fill in joints and voids.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Problem is the paint adhesion to the brick. You need to mechanically attach something to the brick. My vote would be to rough up the paint, PL and tapcon backer to brick and tile.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I did a couple with layers of old paint, 1/4 hardibacker and roughed up and PL plus screws.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

*Painted Brick Fireplace*

I called Mapei other day about going over laminate backsplash with trav. They said rough up shiny lam. And ecoprim. I wouldn't trust that for fireplace. 
We removed carpet from house, they went over tiled fireplace with faux stone, the pieces at base fell off, the fireplace had stone 20 ft. High, I wouldn't trust that area.
You didn't say height or what's going over it, but the lath or backer mechanically attached sounds SAFE to me.
Is Paint lead? If not I would dust free grind myself cause I already have the equipment.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I have some Eco Prim grip experience now from a laminate and paint backsplash. Was told by tech to rough up, 60 grit sanding orbital 5" didn't hardly scratch surface, so used a diamond grinder which bit into ok. The Primgrip should go on thin, then maybe another coat after dried. Over painted drywall or anything painted for that matter the weakness was behind paint(I scuffed as well). I spread the stone approved mastic, stuck the trowel into it and pulled directly outward which revealed spots of separation under paint to drywall.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

EcoPrim Grip is some strong stuff but the others are correct that the PAINT bond is what matters. If it's a low fireplace and the adhesion is good, after checking in several locations, I would consider just apply the EcoPrim and skimming the surface with Planipatch to even it out.

The state and design of the actual fireplace is a big factor. For anything overhead I'd want a mechanical bond over the paint, you will never be guaranteed that the paint won't fail from something inside the chimney.


----------

